# Sondage Projet etudiant : quelle app voudriez vous avoir ?



## Calo (11 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous, 

Je réalise un sondage visant à trouver une idée d'application pour smartphones et/ou tablettes, iOS ou autres plateformes. Mon but et de trouver quelle application manque aux internautes et qu'ils voudraient pouvoir télécharger et utiliser sur leurs appareils mobiles.
L'application serait idéalement développée pour septembre sur au moins l'une ou l'autre des plateformes mobiles.

Le questionnaire est très court (2min) et vise simplement à trouver une idée d'app (hors jeux, trop difficiles à mettre en place dans le cadre du projet).

Lien : 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1JmOVcJ-xMcnR9D_nvTD47DQoq72tGn0fgfxaHCY4DcA/viewform?pli=1 

Merci par avance à tous les gens qui jetterons un coup d'oeil


----------

